# Amsoil



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone here use it? If so, where you getting it?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I use it, 20w50 in motor and front diff from the dealer about nine dollars a quart.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You got a local dealer or something? 
i just looked and i can order it direct


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just the Kawie dealer about 10 miles from me, thats the only place ive seen it around here


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh. i didnt know the dealer carries amsoil. I saw engine ice and some other stuff on the shelves. I might have overlooked the amsoil. I'll have to give them a looksy.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You can get it online....I just use either Valvoline ATV oil or the Kawasaki oil. I am thinkig about switching to the Kawie 10w-40 Synthetic.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im switching oil. 
Not really for any good reason either..
Currently, my oil foams after high reving but i believe this to be from the Lucal oil stabilizer additive and not the lucas semi-synthetic motorcycle oil itself. Was thinking of running some good oil thru it and see if i get better results.
I was going to get some royal purple (they sell it at O'reilly's) but then I read an article from Amsoil about moly added to oil and they said Royal Purple adds moly. Though I can see it being a problem they said you will see it from the long oil change intervals (6 months to a year) and i dont plan on doing that on the brute. Certainly every 3 months...maybe more once I get the huge meats on it and it's under more stress all the time. i'll likely try some royal purple since it costs about the same as the lucas i buy.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I run Royal Purple in mine. No problems yet. Of course I never had a oil related problem when I was running the Exxon 15w40 I was getting from work.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

I run amsoil 20w50


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I talked to a guy (local rep.) about becoming a dealer once but he had a death in the family about the time I was getting ready to do it and he wasn't able to communicate for a few weeks and I lost interest.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

Im about to put it in my brute. either 10w-40 or 0w-40

I run it in my motorcycle. works like a charm. ive also run belray and it works good too. 

Not sure if one is any better than another, but everyone raves about amsoil.

A small engine repair shop here carries it, bout 5 mins from my house. $9 a qt.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

$9!!!!!!!! Crap I'll quit complaining about the Royal Purple then.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> $9!!!!!!!! Crap I'll quit complaining about the Royal Purple then.



That's what I said.....hahaha


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i just changed my oil today that had 3 miles on it.
after hearing the ticking i figured i'd go back to lucas.
I filled the brute back up with oil of which 45% was lucas additive. It's a lot quieter now.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> $9!!!!!!!! Crap I'll quit complaining about the Royal Purple then.


Royal purple is good stuff, but it is not cheap.


I think there coolant additive was around $17 for a tiny bottle. again, is it really that much better than anything else??? :thinking:


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

if you have some time visit www.[B]bob[/B]isthe*oilguy*.com a lot of good info but there is a lot to read


----------



## alaskanmoosehunter (Jan 13, 2009)

I run Ams in all of my toys.

10w-40 in the brute and in the wifes grizz.

I even run the river boat with 2-cycle ams. It's about time to upgrade to a newer outboard. I can say this, the motor is a 1981 Merc jet and has never had a wrench to it. I'm sold on Amsoil. You are going to $$$$ though, no way around that when it comes to Amsoil.


----------

